# Sears blower problem



## daddyo (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, :wave: I'm new to the forum. I have a blower that is hard to start, but does eventually. It surges low to high, shuts off all by itself, and blows fuel out the muffler if you restrict the out going air? Does not have full blower capicities. Also leaks from the gas cap through the little breather hole when engine is running.
Any suggestions as to what could be the problem?


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds Like The Fuel System Is Shot Ck To See If The Filter Is Attached 
To The Fuel Line In The Tank Open The Carb And Ck Its Condition May Need Complete Rebuild Good Luck


----------



## daddyo (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you Big Ed,
I'll give it a try. I'm sure my son left old gas in there from last year. I will check to see if the filter is online and clean the carb real good. Is a a way to see if the filter is on the fuel line inside the tank?


----------



## daddyo (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay here's the scoop, I took the bugger apart. Probably more than I had to. Anyway, I got the carb out, cleaned the daylights out of it with carb cleaner, then gave a good air bath with the cmpressor. I did notice that the diaphram gasket may need to be replaced. I then emptied the gas and then pulled out the filter. Everything looked okay but when I put the fuel mix back in I didn't go all the way to the bottom. Looked like some sediment from tank was there. 
After putting it back together, I pulled it about 20 times and then she started. ran slow until she warmed up . Did not sputter or shut off by it self. There was still some blow back fluid coming out the carb onto the housing. I did however manage to blow the drive way which is no small feat from a wheel chair.
Any Idea on the blow back fuel?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your blower has a reed valve type engine then you may notice quite a bit of spray blowing back through the carburetor when it is running, this is normal. To be sure that it is not caused by excessive back pressure, you might want to check your exhaust system and make sure that the muffler and ports are not clogged up with carbon.

As for the fuel cap spraying fuel through it, the check valve in the vent is probably bad or missing and allowing fuel to flow through the vent in the cap.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model is it?


----------



## daddyo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Up and Running !*

I would like to thank you for your help. I gassed up the blower added no smoke two stroke oil to my gas can and cranked away. She started up good, ran at full power no surging or stuttering if you moved it. In general it worked just like when it was new. It no longer blows fuel out the carb and the gas cap valve is not leaking. The no smoke reduced the smoke to nothing. I rigged it to my wheel chair with some copper tubing and rolled myself up and down my 140' drive blowing leaves as I went. 
I can now help my wife do some of the fall cleanup. 
Thanks for the help !!!!!
Daddyo
ever grateful!!!! :wave:


----------

